# Pulse Ox in the ED



## taniao4585@aol.com (Sep 1, 2010)

I am currently working on a build team to help our hospital go to Electronic Medical Records.  Over the past 3 years, I have been working diligently to capture errors by poor documentation, over billing, etc.  Lately we have been discussing Pulse Oximetry and how it is billed.  My questions are as follows:

a. Is a single PO included with the ED Care Level (E/M)? Basically what I am asking here is if you have a Pt come in with SOB and the Triage RN performs a PO on them in Triage...do you bill for a single or include that with you E/M?
b. How do you determine MULTIPLE POs? Someone told me that anything over 1 is considered to be multiple however I can't find any documentation to support this.
c. Must the Dr write/order for ALL POs whether it be single, multiple or continuous?
d. Do you get reimbursed for these charges?

Any help offered would be greatly appreciated!  Thank you in advance.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Sep 1, 2010)

*PO*

If you are talking physician coding, PO is seldom coded spearately. Medicare does not recognize a profesional compnent. I believe it is also generally wrapped in on the facility side as well. There are a few payors who will pay so of course some billers will bill it. But generally viewed as wrapped into the level.

Jim


----------



## valcarr (Sep 2, 2010)

I code ED for my facility.  We code for Pulse Ox (only once) as long as the Physician orders it, and we do not include it in the level.  I believe that some payors pay for it while others do not, but we code it whenever it is ordered.


----------

